# Who can become MARSOC



## JustAWife (Oct 5, 2016)

Hello, my husband is a SSgt with 13 years in, currently on recruiting duty. I have tried searching online, on the MARSOC site, here but I haven't been able to figure out what ranks and time in service a Marine can have when trying to become MARSOC. Does anyone here know what the rank limits or time is service limits may be?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## Michal006 (Oct 5, 2016)

E4 or E5 rank with minimum 105 GT score on ASVAB


----------



## JustAWife (Oct 5, 2016)

Man, we thought E6's could too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 5, 2016)

I would try the MARSOC recruiter before I asked some strangers on the internet.  That being said, I have seen MARSOC take SSgts before but all the Marines in question were Reconnaissance Marines.  I do not believe they normally accept SSgts from other military specialties.


----------



## JustAWife (Oct 5, 2016)

He's stuck doing recruiting for another year but sometime next year he'll contact them just to see if anything's changed. He is not Recon, so probably won't be able to switch. Thanks for the info!


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 12, 2016)

I was assigned to the August Assessment & Selection class as a Staff Sergeant and most importantly, an exception to policy before (very unfortunately) breaking my foot three days before reporting in. I however, was once again, an exception to policy as I have done considerable time within the command as a SOCS/8071 with several deployments. Senior SOOs and CSOs vouched for me, for which I am very grateful for, as well as timing was critical due to a female staff sergeant being admitted to selection as well. It was a matter of timing.

What I can tell you, which came straight from the horse's mouth (the off-going and relief CSO Monitors AWA recruiting leadership) is that Staff Sergeants are once again becoming desired due to the youthful minds of the current selection pool. Kids are showing up younger and younger, and while many are by design, physically fit, they more often than not lack mental fortitude and are falling short in key areas.

The devil's advocate would suggest that the force requirements are getting smaller, meaning we don't have nearly as many CSO positions to man, others may disagree. The supply and demand equilibrium would suggest that A&S may become significantly more difficult and thus, more competitive. End state, most recruiters would prefer (if they were able to) to pull a very junior staff sergeant over a senior sergeant who risks not being retained/selected to E6 after 8 - 10 years. There's always a case for rank/leadership roles but really, Marine Special Operations Teams do not base their internal leadership (or Company's alike) based solely on rank. Merit and experience always hold true.

There really is a lot more to be drawn from this post, but the Bottom Line Up Front (or at the end) is that your husband may still have a chance if A) he can present himself as an asset to the community, B) he's lucky enough to do so, outside of the command. The third and final thought is that MARSOC may open to E6s again. You never know, anyone who says they do really is full of shit. We can barely keep anything consistent enough to make statements like that because the situation is constantly evolving, changing, reducing, and/or growing.

R/

H/A


----------



## Teufel (Oct 12, 2016)

When is your husband in zone for GySgt?


----------

